# Do you hate wearing clothing with visible brand names?



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

I do. I don't want to be a walking ad.


----------



## meandernorth (Nov 12, 2014)

Previously, yes. Now, definitely not so much.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

I LOVE wearing clothes that have branding / writing etc.

it takes away the plainess of block colour..... and it just looks more interesting.

it adds a bit of character to clothes.. if is is carefully matched. I hate simple plain ,featureless demin jeans..... I like pockets, zips, writing, seams etc to be on them.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I used to wear them in high school in attempt to fit in and impress my peers. I realized how stupid it was after graduating and haven't since. Most of my shirts are plain, plaid, or have band names on them.


----------



## DistraughtOwl (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't mind some nice designs on the shirt or whatever but I don't like big logo's on them. I prefer the logo to be on the tag if anything.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

I hate wearing anything that has words on it because people try to read your shirt all squinting.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

I don't really mind. I just care if it looks good on me.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes. I hate buying clothes in general. I hate buying them only for some brand. I hate having big noticeable brand names on them. It's like I am trying to seek attention.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Depends on the brand and the rest of my outfit.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Well not like Aeropostale where their logo is in your face but I guess I like when lesser known brand names are able to neatly incorporate their logo or name into the clothing without it looking all out there? Idk 

Disturbia clothing and Ironfist clothing are good examples
Same with vans, converse, dr martens etc


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

YES.


----------



## typemismatch (May 30, 2012)

I would love to have this t-shirt though.


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

Doesn't bother me.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Just polo. That guy looks too smug.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

I'm not a fan of it. I used to have an Adidas hat. I don't remember where I got it but I always wore it simply because I got used to it. The fact that it said Adidas on it always kind of bothered me because I had no enthusiasm for the brand at all. It was just my favorite hat because it was broken in and comfortable and I looked better wearing it when my hair was messy.

I have never really worn shirts with sports teams on them because I hate sports and I don't want to have random people going "Yeah bro! They rawk!" or whatever. 

I probably would not have a problem with subtle advertising if I liked the brand.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I feel like walking a commercial when I buy brands. Honestly I haven't brought new cloths in years so I haven't though about it. I could easily spend $80 on a video game, but struggle to buy a $10 pants


----------



## GloomyTracy (Jan 17, 2015)

My social anxiety won't allow me to wear clothing with brand names, and it also won't allow me to wear sneakers. I can wear stripes, but I cannot wear bright colors such as yellow, pink, orange and so on. I also cannot use a handbag, and I cannot carry a retail shopping bag with the name of a store on it - so if I go down to NYC for the day, I would have to bring an unmarked plain brown bag with me, and if I was to buy something and given a store's retail bag - that retail bag would have to be placed into the brown unmarked bag.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

It doesn't really cross my mind whether I'm wearing branded clothes or not. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## dontwaitupforme (Feb 23, 2013)

No, I love my von dutch jeans.


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I like wearing ford (the car brand) t-shirts well that all i really have tbh i dont have fashion sense and never will


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

mike91 said:


> I like wearing ford (the car brand) t-shirts well that all i really have tbh i dont have fashion sense and never will


I used to have a blue Ford jacket that got compliments everywhere I went.

I miss that jacket.


----------



## feelsoblue (Mar 30, 2015)

Definitely, my clothes tend to not have logos/designs on them. If they do they do, the logos are pretty small.


----------



## starrlamia (Mar 28, 2015)

I always figured the companies should pay me to advertise for them, not the other way around.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

I still laugh at the thought of me and everyone else wearing them so much back then, with us perceiving it as the norm to fit in. Nowadays, I hardly notice big brand name prints and logos on clothes, other than some teenagers wearing shirts with "Yolo" or "Swag" written on them. Guess it's not the fad anymore.


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I remember going through great lengths to avoid them.


----------



## Unknown0001 (Aug 2, 2013)

Yes


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Rather have brand names be non-existent or as small as possible on anything if I'm being charged for it. Know places like Wal-mart charge for shopping bags and buckets that have their name big on the side. If it is something cheap enough that I need I'll just deal with it. For clothing I usually just go plain without writing unless it is for a tv show or comic I like.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I avoid it if i can. I like plain or subtle designs without a huge logo.


----------



## VisualAttraction (Jun 12, 2012)

I don't like big/flashy logos since I don't want to feel like a walking advertisement. It just looks gaudy when someone's clothes all have huge logos on them.


----------



## zookeeper (Jun 3, 2009)

I only advertise metal bands on my clothing.


----------



## LydeaCharlotteGirl (Aug 27, 2013)

I've always disliked that, certainly not very large logos on clothing and if possible none at all.


----------



## ByStorm (Oct 22, 2013)

I'd wear it if the logo was small or if it was of a band i like. Otherwise it feels very tacky; as if I paid to be a walking billboard.


----------



## StoopGirl (Mar 30, 2015)

GloomyTracy said:


> My social anxiety won't allow me to wear clothing with brand names, and it also won't allow me to wear sneakers. I can wear stripes, but I cannot wear bright colors such as yellow, pink, orange and so on. I also cannot use a handbag, and I cannot carry a retail shopping bag with the name of a store on it - so if I go down to NYC for the day, I would have to bring an unmarked plain brown bag with me, and if I was to buy something and given a store's retail bag - that retail bag would have to be placed into the brown unmarked bag.


Same. Im currently trying to renew my wardrobe into a monochrome one - so I dont struggle with colors, or just hundreds of the same thing. And unless is a really fancy pattern sneakers, or the best combat boots ever, Ill wear my ratty sneakers all year. About retail bag, I wear it with the brand name facing inward, towards my body 

I can even wear undies if they have big letters or sport bra with logo on it. Is particularly difficult to find sportwear without logo or letters on. So Ill stick with worn out sweatshirt and pants. As for shoes, meh, almost no prob with it, but boots are specially plain hence my love for combat boots. :clap


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I personally wear what I like, if it happens to have a logo, it's no big deal. I don't wear a lot of T-shirts with brand names plastered across them though, but a lot of my shirts have small logos.

Off topic, but I have way too many clothes. I guess a lot of times I would get bored and so I would go to the stores just to look and wind up buying things.


----------



## Genos (Dec 17, 2014)

yep, it's tacky. don't wear them in public at the very least :afr


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this still a thing?

It makes the wearer seem like a bit of a poser and tool. But, I'm picky like that.


----------



## Squirrelevant (Jul 27, 2008)

I don't like clothing with any writing on it. So many clothes have foreign street names, town/city names, sports team names, or phrases that I've never heard of before plastered on them as decoration. It's hard to avoid such things though, so a lot of my clothes still feature them.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Never bought brand name stuff. Most of my tshirts are nature stuff from The Mountain. http://www.themountain.com/ I have some horse tshirts purchased through horse supply catalogs. The only thing that has a logo is my rather expensive long sleeve fleece I got when I ordered my Aikido uniform. Not anything anyone would recognize.


----------

